# Paint source question



## cvairwerks (Nov 10, 2022)

Need a little guidance on paint selection. I need a source for small quantities of single part paints that are fuel resistant and available in the ANA and FS 595 colors. I'd prefer 2-4 ounce bottle sizes. I need to airbrush a bunch of small parts on my restorations, and normally would gather enough of them to mix up a batch of paint and use a touch-up gun, but I don't have access to a spray booth as much as I used to. It's quite wasteful to mix a couple of ounces of paint to shoot about a dollar bill's worth of surface area. One of the most numerous parts are going to be bolt and screw heads, as all of my Cad Type 1 hardware sources have dried up, and I'm not ordering 10,000 pc production runs to get them.


----------

